# Name that burl



## Theburlbroker (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey guys so I've come across a burl/tree that I'm not super familiar with. At first I thought it was an oak until I actually saw the wood and it looked more like maple, but aside from maple that's about as far as I can tell. Anyone got any ideas? No leaves atm so I'm out of luck there.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2014)

It looks like BAB to me (black ash burl) that is some gorgeous stuff right there whatever it is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 28, 2014)

Looks good bud

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 28, 2014)

WO WO WO WOWWWWWWWW


----------



## Reiddog1 (Apr 28, 2014)

Might have to send it to me to properly identify the burl in question ;-)!! Kevin may be right though. However to my trained eye and exquisite smart phone resolution, I think it's bab (bad a$$ burl)!! Good find.

Dave


----------



## Theburlbroker (Apr 28, 2014)

Kevin said:


> It looks like BAB to me (black ash burl) that is some gorgeous stuff right there whatever it is.


Well sweet I'll take your word for it then. I hate not being super knowledgable about trees lol I'm trying tho.


----------



## Theburlbroker (Apr 28, 2014)

Reiddog1 said:


> Might have to send it to me to properly identify the burl in question ;-)!! Kevin may be right though. However to my trained eye and exquisite smart phone resolution, I think it's bab (bad a$$ burl)!! Good find.
> 
> Dave


Haha thanks!


----------



## Theburlbroker (Apr 28, 2014)

If anyone really does want to try and identify it I've got some cutoffs it could smfr ship.


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 28, 2014)

I've worked with a lot of BAB, but that doesn't look like it to me. The outter bark on a BAB cap is a darker gray color, and the wood itself USUALLY has a ton of eyes. I may still have the very end slice of a cap laying around somewhere for reference.

That being said, I believe this is Phoenixous Woodicous Burl, and should therefore be sent to me forthwith.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 28, 2014)

Whatever it is is sure going to look good in my shop!

Sitting there watching it dry will be the agonizing part... BTW, not sure how I didn't realize you were on here. Must be the name difference between IG and here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2014)

Theburlbroker said:


> Well sweet I'll take your word for it then. I hate not being super knowledgable about trees lol I'm trying tho.



Hey man I am not super knowledgable about anything except eating I am a pro at that. But as far as ID the sun even shines on a dog's ass some times.

P.S. Burl ID fee is 10% of the take by volume.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Theburlbroker (Apr 28, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Whatever it is is sure going to look good in my shop!
> 
> Sitting there watching it dry will be the agonizing part... BTW, not sure how I didn't realize you were on here. Must be the name difference between IG and here.


Can't wait to see what you do with it. I'll try to get it shipped out tomorrow for ya. And there's a difference between this name and my Instagram name? Lol small world for woodworkers.


----------



## Theburlbroker (Apr 28, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Hey man I am not super knowledgable about anything except eating I am a pro at that. But as far as ID the sun even shines on a dog's ass some times.
> 
> P.S. Burl ID fee is 10% of the take by volume.


Haha alright man. I guess I could share a bit of it xD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 28, 2014)

Theburlbroker said:


> And there's a difference between this name and my Instagram name?


Umm..... errrr.... Yeah, the T is capitalized here.

Brain fart.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2014)

Theburlbroker said:


> Haha alright man. I guess I could share a bit of it xD



No man I was shooting off my mouth another thing I'm great at. We might do a trade sometime though but right now I need to clear off my old trades before I start a new one but thanks. Looks like I might not have ID'd it correctly anyway if phoenix is right.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 28, 2014)

That is some unique figure right there! That would make some crazy bookmatched patterns...


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 28, 2014)

Looks like Oak .......


----------



## Theburlbroker (Apr 29, 2014)

Here's a shot of the same burl you see above but still on the tree, this is from earlier this past summer.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 29, 2014)

The bark looks hickoryish. Are those leaves from the same tree?


----------



## Theburlbroker (Apr 29, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> The bark looks hickoryish. Are those leaves from the same tree?


They are not. This tree is actually quite tall and goes a ways before there's any branches.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 29, 2014)

Does look a lot like hickory bark.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 29, 2014)

It sure ain't ash.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 29, 2014)

Silver Maple

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 29, 2014)

Looks like the Black Oak 

 Burl I have


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 2, 2014)

Woot. This stuff is WAY better looking in person... And that's no lie. Waiting on it to dry will be a good way for me to build up the nerve to turn it


----------



## Theburlbroker (May 2, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Woot. This stuff is WAY better looking in person... And that's no lie. Waiting on it to dry will be a good way for me to build up the nerve to turn it



You saying I take bad pictures? Lol jk, glad you enjoy it. If you know the smell of that wood lemmy know.


----------



## Theburlbroker (May 19, 2014)

Found some photos of wood that I believe belongs to the same species as my mystery burl. Only problem is he's not been online to be able to answer me lol. So maybe you guys can tell from the photos.


----------



## RayBell (May 19, 2014)

Ambrosia maple burl?


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (May 19, 2014)

Pretty sure it's not but the bark looks like willow...


----------



## RayBell (May 19, 2014)

Ambrosia willow burl?


----------



## Theburlbroker (May 20, 2014)

Well I managed to hear back from that guy and he said that those slabs he has is hard maple. So possibly, ambrosia hard maple? seeing as how "ambrosia" is a characteristic, not a species it's self. Gonna make another trek up there soon and see if I can spot the leaves. They're really high up >.<


----------



## Theburlbroker (May 26, 2014)

Well guys mystery is now solved. It's an American sycamore tree. It had just grown so much it no longer had it's white bark less characteristic that I've come to know them so well for. Managed to hike back to it and bring some binoculars this time lol. Looked at the leaves and found one laying on the ground. After comparing the leaf in my hand and the leaves on the tree. I determined it is the same. Also had another person come up and verify it. So there ya go :p Sycamore


----------



## ironman123 (May 27, 2014)

Well good job on your part Ian.

Ray


----------



## barry richardson (May 27, 2014)

That's the coolest sycamore I've ever seen!


----------

